# Concealed Carry Shirts



## jdeere9750

Anybody got any thoughts on these so-called "tactical shirts?" I thought they might be good for carrying a LCP in the chest pocket, but I don't really want to spend $50+ to figure out they suck. Just fishing for opinions.

http://www.511tactical.com/browse/H...ton/D/30100/P/1:100:50000:50200:50207/I/71152


----------



## wjh2657

IMHO this is a lot of money for a shirt that doesn't look a whole lot different than a Walmart or Target Dickies shirt. Are you buying it for a specific time to carry? If not, you will need three or four of these rather expensive shirts, they still get sweaty and dirty and need cleaning. An LCP can be hidden in a myriad ways with just normal clothes. I don't buy tactical clothing because I am not an LEO and the tactical clothing all screams "uniform" to me. The more normal the clothing the better the gun is concealed to me. I pocket carry so I buy sturdy clothes with deep pockets, but I stick to Wrangler, Haggar and the like. 

I never have understood the sudden neccessity to switch to looking like Jungle Jim on safari or light colored ( I mean the clothes!) SWAT team members just because you are now carrying.


----------



## Bisley

I normally carry my LCP in a front pocket, but I recently added a Clip-Draw on to it, so I can slip it in my waistband if I want. It practically disappears under a tucked in shirt, although normally, if I am able to carry IWB, I want something better than .380. Still, the Clip-Draw is handy and gives a few more options, and does not impede pocket carry in any way. I can even slip it in the waistband of gym shorts or jogging pants, without it dragging them down too badly.


----------



## wjh2657

Bisley said:


> I normally carry my LCP in a front pocket, but I recently added a Clip-Draw on to it, so I can slip it in my waistband if I want. It practically disappears under a tucked in shirt, although normally, if I am able to carry IWB, I want something better than .380. Still, the Clip-Draw is handy and gives a few more options, and does not impede pocket carry in any way. I can even slip it in the waistband of gym shorts or jogging pants, without it dragging them down too badly.


I should have said, I carry J-Frames. I tried the clip draw on my S&W 60 but it kept biting my knuckles when I fired the piece. I shoot weekly and the pain got kind of rough. I have never tried one on a LCP and its design may lend a whole lot better to clip draw. The clip did make concealing the 60 in a jeans wasteband real easy. Slick device, just didn't work for me on my gun. I still think the LCP should be the "cat's pajamas" for pocket carry, a slick little gun. If I ever got tempted again to try a .380 this or its KELTEC cousin would be the one.


----------



## jdeere9750

wjh2657 said:


> I never have understood the sudden neccessity to switch to looking like Jungle Jim on safari or light colored ( I mean the clothes!) SWAT team members just because you are now carrying.


This is exactly what prompted my question about these shirts. I do like the thought of that little hidden chest pocket, and I think the LCP in there would free up some pants pocket space, but I don't want to look like a complete goober to get it. I've never seen one of these in person, so I don't know exactly what they look like. I'm not a LEO, SWAT, or Jungle Jim :smt082, and I don't want to try and dress like one. So, I suppose a better way to ask my question would be if these look like uniform shirts, or are the somewhat like a normal shirt?

By the way, you got me tickled with the "light colored." :smt033


----------



## wjh2657

Gotta be careful how you use some terms around here!

However I think the clue is the word "Tactical". Most of these items are made for the rough and tumble wear of firefighters, LEOs and such (including Firearms Instructors.) Whether they look like "uniforms" is a subjective call. To a guy who has worn real uniforms for over 40 years, they shout "uniform" to me. I live in a Jeans and Khaki slacks world now and I would stand out like a sore thumb in "Tactical" clothing. Don't get me wrong, it is very hardy clothing, well made for its purposes and well worth the money if you are engaged in those types of work. For years I bought all kinds of Banana Republic and L.L. Bean clothing, but I was living on a military base and it didn't look out of place. (Wife still does buy a lot of L.L. Bean, but now they have some really nice ladies' stuff!) I must add, that if you are in the under thirty crowd, it can be very fashionable anywhere.

Actually I've noticed lately that most post thirty guys are cultivating the "Tony Soprano" look, khakis and an oversized polo shirt or square tailed Cotton Shirt worn outside the pants. This is the way I dress and it makes it real easy to conceal a gun without looking "Tactical".


----------



## SaltyDog

My experience with 5.11 was that I bought a Conceal Carry coat for the winters here and I couldn't even get the handgun in the hidden pockets let alone the supplied velcro holster.

I sent it back and went with the Sig jacket and it worked as described - and besides it looked nicer than the 5.11 coat.


----------



## Murdoch

Try the covert casual or covert shirt they recently released, if you're wanting to go that route. The pockets are hidden inside the shirt, and the top few buttons are actually hidden snaps. Same general idea, without the "uniform" look.

http://www.511tactical.com/browse/Home/All-Products/Shirts/Covert-Shirts/D/30000/P/1:100:50000:50200:50206


----------



## zhurdan

As has been said... "concealed carry shirts" SCREAM concealed carry. A better holster will work more in your favor to actually conceal your weapon. Inside the Waistband (IWB) is far more practical than any expensive shirt. I carry a 1911 daily and no one is the wiser because of a good holster. Spend your money on a quality holster and laugh at the "tactical clothing" vendors all the way to the bank.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

# Patented hidden document pockets
# Reinforced pen pockets

Very James Bond...I'm kind of with zhur on this kind of stuff. But I do kind of want a Reinforced pen pockets for when it's go time though:smt023


----------



## Todd

zhurdan said:


> Spend your money on a quality holster and laugh at the "tactical clothing" vendors all the way to the bank.


And a good belt as well. Most guys overlook this and it's a key component.


----------



## 48dodge

zhurdan said:


> As has been said... "concealed carry shirts" SCREAM concealed carry. A better holster will work more in your favor to actually conceal your weapon. Inside the Waistband (IWB) is far more practical than any expensive shirt. I carry a 1911 daily and no one is the wiser because of a good holster. Spend your money on a quality holster and laugh at the "tactical clothing" vendors all the way to the bank.


My CCW instructor called them "shoot me first" clothes.


----------



## wjh2657

Todd said:


> And a good belt as well. Most guys overlook this and it's a key component.


Spend more for belt than either the pants or shirts! Just remember you are amortizing the cost over all of your outfits.


----------



## Spartan

At $50 each I will stick to my $3 Hanes value pack... they work perfectly with a quality holster and belt (as mentioned above).


----------



## jdeere9750

48dodge said:


> My CCW instructor called them "shoot me first" clothes.


:anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol:

I think that sums it all up, right there.


----------



## KS Trekker

48dodge said:


> My CCW instructor called them "shoot me first" clothes.


I guess I'll be the first one shot! While I see the point of not wearing "tactical looking" clothing, I don't really care if people think I'm a LEO or former military (I'm actually both). I wear what I am comfortable in and that happens to be cargo pants/shorts, hiking boots, and camp shirts. While I don't wear 5.11 clothes, I wear a lot of Columbia, North Face, Redhead, and whatever else is on sale at Bass Pro, Cabelas, or Tractor Supply. I've been called Jungle Jim, Gi Joe, and Indiana Jones (yeah, I sometimes sport a fedora hat). I don't really care. Do we really have any statics to show that the guy who looks "tactical" will get shot first? I don't really think bad guys are that smart. It's not like they probably pay a lot of attention to what people with guns wear. Now a terrorist, on the other hand, they might profile you. Perhaps my cargo pants and khaki shirt may prevent a terrorist attack. If you carry yourself in a confident manner and your use situational awareness, the bad guy is going to think twice about starting something with you.


----------



## zhurdan

KS Trekker said:


> I don't really care. Do we really have any statics to show that the guy who looks "tactical" will get shot first? I don't really think bad guys are that smart. It's not like they probably pay a lot of attention to what people with guns wear. Now a terrorist, on the other hand, they might profile you. Perhaps my cargo pants and khaki shirt may prevent a terrorist attack. If you carry yourself in a confident manner and your use situational awareness, the bad guy is going to think twice about starting something with you.


Keep in mind, that ignorance is bliss. Assuming bad guys aren't that smart simply because they are bad guys is a little crazy. Not really caring what people thing isn't very, to use a phrase, "switched on". There may not be any _statistics_ that show people dressed like 'tactical Tim' get shot first, but I figure, why take the chance?

I'd imagine your "smash and grab" criminals aren't going to be profiling as most of what they do takes about 20 seconds. The bigger fish are probably going to be taking a good look at who's where and who's who before knocking over a bank.

Also, you mentioned carrying yourself in a confident manner. Keep in mind that confidence doesn't stop bullets, especially the ones that come from behind. I often giggle when people say that being confident will stop others from doing something. Mainly because once your back is to someone, they can't really see your confident face anymore. It's like that open carry arguement. "I carry openly so people see I have a gun and don't try anything"... yeah right. That just means if someone is going to knock over a place and is committed, they'll just wait until the open carry dingbat turns his confident face the other direction and they'll put a bullet in the back of their head.

Now, if you really like that clothing... great. I generally wear Eddie Bauer stuff as there's an outlet mall near me and I get it pretty cheap. They've got the whole granola clothing line there too, but I tend to stick to polo's and button up shirts in darker colors.

The one nice thing about 5.11 clothing is how they're cut. I've seen a few people wear them and have noticed when they aren't wearing 5.11 stuff, their shirts just don't fit right. It seems as if those 5.11 shirts are cut a bit different so that a "poofed up chest" fits just fine.

PS. I can't remember where I read it (looking for it now) but I heard that there are more subscriptions to the COP rags that go to criminals than there are to actual Cops. I'll try and find where I heard that.


----------



## Old Padawan

try this shirt on if you want a shirt designed for concealed casual carry. http://www.thetacticalwire.com/story/202881


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I dress like some weird old guy. CArgo shorts and a T shirt usually with something funky looking on it. I have a thing for old bowling shorts too. So it's a cross between some middle aged skateboarder and Kramer for Seinfeld.:anim_lol: I guess it's a hold over from when I was still playing in bar bands. You don't have to look all that good when all you do is sleep all day and play music all night. Nut now I'm 45 and don't play much anymore. But I have a lot of these clothes! And I don't throw away stuff until the holes make it too much like work to put on:smt082 My wife tried to buy me...outfits (shudder). I just can't wrap my head around the idea of clothes that are always supposed to be worn together.

Anyway, I look liker the last person that will have a weapon on them.:smt083
and that's jut fine by me. Pay no attention to the old guy with he little sunglasses (Those are getting harder to find! Damn style trends!!) and a pair of Vans shoes on.:smt083


----------



## SaltyDog

> I have a thing for old bowling shorts too.


*HUH!*

I always wore tighty ******'s when I bowled :anim_lol:


----------



## clanger

511- overpriced and made in Taiwan. 

As said, getta good belt and holster...spend the rest on normal clothes and remain undetected. Some of this new 'tactical' stuff is a crack up and is just a bit much. An LEO bud bought some of those brake-away shirts on close out (not 511), nice stuff and a smokin' deal but I don't see it making a super big difference in any event. 

I can hide a big roller in a pancake on an Instructors belt wearing a size large Dickie's button-up SS shirt untucked and, I'm not a large person. You'd never know it was there. Patterns like plaid and small sqaures and lines break up prints too. 

Blendin' in with a boomer. Low key means you retain the element of suprise.


----------



## JeffWard

I wear jeans and a t-shirt, and people still assume I'm a cop... LOL

I agree with a good belt (the only 5.11 Tactical item I own) like a nylon instructor's belt, and a good IWB holster or Clip-Draw. The thinner the holster, the less bulge. If your belt sags, you'll feel the gun all day, and it may "wing" out from your body. With a good stiff belt, you'll feel the gun much less, and it will ride tight to your body.

Finally, when possible wear dark clothing over the gun. Dark shirts print less. Patterns print less still.

Navy blue Hawaiian shirts? Perfect. Just not on ME.

JW


----------



## DevilsJohnson

SaltyDog said:


> *HUH!*
> 
> I always wore tighty ******'s when I bowled :anim_lol:


Shirts..sorry..I have been really slacking on typo fixing


----------



## SaltyDog

DevilsJohnson said:


> Shirts..sorry..I have been really slacking on typo fixing


I knew it was shirts - just jabbin ya.


----------



## austin88

i would never spend 50 bones on a shirt like that. im sure you could find something along the lines of that shirt for a lot cheaper than 50 somewhere


----------



## wjh2657

austin88 said:


> i would never spend 50 bones on a shirt like that. im sure you could find something along the lines of that shirt for a lot cheaper than 50 somewhere


I EDC and I would need 7 of these so I wouldn't have to wash them to death. Too expensive. If the system doesn't work 24/7 it isn't of a whole lot of use to me. Switching systems and using one of these just occassionally would mean having to learn more than one draw drill. I am getting too old to try to remember new drills every day. I 'll stick with pocket carry in summer and OWB carry in winter.


----------

